# Went on a date....with a girl!



## ch3cooh (Oct 26, 2009)

Went on an amazing date with a smart, funny, and drop dead gorgeous woman. The night started kind of rocky, she walked into the wrong restaurant and thus was ~15 minutes late. I was seriously freaking out. I thought everyone on earth could see me getting stood up. Once she arrived we settled in and had an amazing time. As we were working on our salads our waitress stopped by and asked if we were on a first date. There was an awkward silence before I caught my date's eye. We both started laughing and I asked, "Christ, is it that obvious?"

The waitress said she thought we looked cute together and it looked like the date was going great. This was a blessing and a curse, it was reassuring to hear that it appeared to be going well but didn't help the "who is watching me" thoughts. There were attempts to freak out but I focused on my breathing, kept asking my date questions and most importantly stayed in the moment.

After dinner went to see "The Men Who Stare at Goats" which was outrageously hilarious, we also had fun making jokes about the Twilight fans (I was calling them Twi-tards). About 10 minutes into the movie I made the move for her hand, she laced her fingers in mine and I could feel her thumb stroking mine. A few minutes later I went for the leg, she simply held my forearm and would caress it from time to time. We spent the rest of the movie like that, I couldn't believe my good fortune.

After the movie I walked her to her car. She said she had an amazing time and thanked me for asking her out. She took a step toward me and I went right in for the kiss. JACKPOT! After a couple minutes, we paused and I said "I like you" she replied with a slightly sarcastic "I _kinda_ dig you." We kissed some more before we called it a night.

Too bad I'm leaving town tomorrow for a week. I can't wait to see her again!


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow, that sounded like an amazing night. I'm really happy that things went well for you. And also, Twi-tards is genius. Good thing you didn't get a girl who was into Edward Cullen


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

what a great story - that's really sweet. Congratulations!


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

superb!
your doing very well


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

That's awesome . Also if you doing jiu jitsu helped you get this date I may have a chance .


----------



## ch3cooh (Oct 26, 2009)

Catching Fire said:


> That's awesome . Also if you doing jiu jitsu helped you get this date I may have a chance .


Friend of a training partner's girlfriend. They thought we'd be a good match so they brought her by the gym on Wednesday to introduce us. Then we all (as in the entire bjj class and friends) went to our coach's house to watch the wec. I had to rewatch the fights on dvr because I spent the whole te talking to her. We really hit it off. If my buddy hadn't dragged me over to introduce I never would have gone over to her.

Initially I didn't even want to have home introduce us. The gym is my sanctuary and I don't ever want to risk my safe place. But we really hit it off.

Bjj training partners are a family


----------



## joejoe (May 16, 2009)

nice work man, it sounded like a fairy tale date. I hope to be there one day. Your second date should be quite comfortable after this and you have much to look forward to.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

ch3cooh said:


> Friend of a training partner's girlfriend. They thought we'd be a good match so they brought her by the gym on Wednesday to introduce us. Then we all (as in the entire bjj class and friends) went to our coach's house to watch the wec. I had to rewatch the fights on dvr because I spent the whole te talking to her. We really hit it off. If my buddy hadn't dragged me over to introduce I never would have gone over to her.
> 
> Initially I didn't even want to have home introduce us. The gym is my sanctuary and I don't ever want to risk my safe place. But we really hit it off.
> 
> Bjj training partners are a family


I guess there is hope for me . Even though I play Judo not BJJ its still a similar environment. I think meeting a girl through an activity or a friend (both in this case) is the best way to go too.


----------



## ch3cooh (Oct 26, 2009)

It's weird but her going to the wrong restaurant was kind of good now that I think about it. There was no searching for something to start a conversation with we just made jokes about it and the conversation just flowed from there.

Going into it I felt kinda like that line from Hoosiers where the old woman says, "Now the sun don't shine on the same dog's *** everyday but mister you ain't seen a ray of light since you got here."

Looks like I'm getting my moment in the sun


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome! good for you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, man  :boogie :boogie :boogie

I hope to be able to date soon .


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Lol, jealous... :clap


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hell Yea!


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice man, congratulations. I'm jealous.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## butterfly0924 (Sep 24, 2005)

Congrats! It sounds like you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Way to go!!!!!!
Sounds like the perfect date!
Ahhh so jealous I haven't been on a date 
Like that In a while.lol


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice man, congrats! Been a long time since I've been out with a woman, I need to get on that.


----------



## NewDayErDay (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratz man and your sig is motivation!


----------



## Gordon2108 (Oct 23, 2008)

"About 10 minutes into the movie I made the move for her hand, she laced her fingers in mine and I could feel her thumb stroking mine."

I, like many others im sure, have had that experience.. and oh the joy it brings.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

That brings a smile to my face.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats, man!

Question: After you two were first introduced and had your conversation, how did you ask her for the date? What did you say? How did you bring it up?


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

Jealous. Way to go dude.


----------



## ch3cooh (Oct 26, 2009)

STKinTHEmud said:


> Awesome! Congrats, man!
> 
> Question: After you two were first introduced and had your conversation, how did you ask her for the date? What did you say? How did you bring it up?


As we were leaving my coach's house after the fights we were walking out to our cars and I asked if she had any plans on Friday night. She said she didn't. Remembering that earlier in the night we had been talking movies and she said she really really wanted to see the men who stare at goats but hadn't had the chance I asked if she'd like to go get some dinner and then go see the movie with me. She said she would love to. From there I got her number.

The next night I called her bjj practice (I always make calls like that after a workout, serotonin and dopamine are flowing, I'm feeling good) and I suggested Carrabba's for dinner and the 8:55 show of the movie. She said she couldn't wait.

Got a text from her on saturday night saying she had a great time on friday and couldn't wait to do it again.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow, That is an awesome story. Got goosebumps even :blush

Really happy for you, sounds like you two will have many more dates like this to come


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Congrads!!!!! I'm also jealous... why can't it come that easy for me?


----------



## travisjsmith (Nov 23, 2009)

You're in!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

super congrats sounds like a perfect date , Im a martial arts man myself Aikdo is what i practice bjj is awesome too.


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

great story! You got a good thing going


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

BRAVO !

Well done ! Sounds like great fun. Don't fool yourself, that night you did better than even some of the most "jerky" guys out there.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

Yay!!! sounds like an awesome date!


----------



## ch3cooh (Oct 26, 2009)

We've been texting all week while I've been out of town. Two nights ago she said I was "pretty rad" and asked when she could see me again. Then last night I sent her a good night text as I went to bed and she said she couldn't wait to see me in 2 days. She's so awesome we share so many of the same views and just general sense of humor. This is the first time I've ever been excited to get back to Oklahoma!


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

thats freaking awesome dude. your story has seriously inspired me.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Sweet *highfives* *misses*


----------



## ch3cooh (Oct 26, 2009)

Thought I would update this.

We've been on many dates in since the first one. And we talk on the phone almost everyday. Last night we talked for 2 hours! I was away for christmas and we talked every night. We spent new years together and she even referred to me as her boyfriend. It's totally rad. She's awesome.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

This is such a sweet story! I'm happy for you


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

"we also had fun making jokes about the Twilight fans (I was calling them Twi-tards)"

*coughs...yea good thing i was not your date.
but glad u had a good time.


----------



## goodthing (Feb 16, 2009)

That's so great congrats! 



Rixy said:


> Wow, that sounded like an amazing night. I'm really happy that things went well for you. And also, Twi-tards is genius. Good thing you didn't get a girl who was into Edward Cullen


Yeah, it's all about Jacob :b


----------



## ItemEleven (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This is fantastic, makes me feel genuinely happy. Well done mate, I hope you both continue to have a a great time together!


----------



## marenubium87 (Jan 11, 2009)

I was looking for the "like" button to this thread and realized this isn't facebook.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^lol nice


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

you should vlog your dates so we can learn all your secrets:boogie


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I thought I answered this thread a while back. Good on ya! It's good to see people facing their toughest challenges and succeeding.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Gordon2108 said:


> "About 10 minutes into the movie I made the move for her hand, she laced her fingers in mine and I could feel her thumb stroking mine."
> 
> I, like many others im sure, have had that experience.. and oh the joy it brings.


A nice feeling indeed.


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

Sounds like you guys really get along great! That's so awesome! Congratulations! The story of how great the first date went still has me smiling.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Congratulations! Things really do sound as though they've gone brilliantly for you. I wish you both all the best!


----------



## ch3cooh (Oct 26, 2009)

Welp, she stopped calling me back after we went to her company christmas party last week. My buddy that introduced us told me he saw some texts on his girlfriend's phone from my girl saying she didn't think it was working out between us. Sure enough she finally called me back last night to apologize for not calling and for being a "real *******." She then proceeded to tell me that she thinks I'm really cool, really fun, pretty cute and she loves hanging out with me _*BUT*_ she doesn't think she likes me "like that."

FTGE


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

ch3cooh said:


> Welp, she stopped calling me back after we went to her company christmas party last week. My buddy that introduced us told me he saw some texts on his girlfriend's phone from my girl saying she didn't think it was working out between us. Sure enough she finally called me back last night to apologize for not calling and for being a "real *******." She then proceeded to tell me that she thinks I'm really cool, really fun, pretty cute and she loves hanging out with me _*BUT*_ she doesn't think she likes me "like that."
> 
> FTGE


Well, at least you lasted a good month with her. That is a big start.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

It was a great exposure. Now you know that you can get in on the ground floor. Keep practicing and you'll be able to get further.


----------

